# Isshin Ryu and nunchaku kata?



## Isshin Dragon (May 4, 2003)

Any Isshin people do nunchaku kata?  We went over one in class...but I cant remember it.  I was wondering if anyone had any links to some videos of one or a description or anything like that.


----------



## arnisador (May 6, 2003)

When I did it (20 years ago), it was only bo and sai--but I played with the nunchake on my own!


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi, I'm in Issin Ryu also.  I have learned kata with the bo and boken, and I am receiving my sias very soon.  I find the katas with the weapons really interesting.  I prefer weapons kata over empty hand kata.  I just find them a little easier, but yet harder in a way.  I enjoy learning new katas no matter the style (weapons or empty hand).

:asian: :ninja:


----------



## Sauzin (Jul 15, 2003)

I wasn't aware of any Ishin-ryu nunchuku kata either, but kobudo practicioners have a tendancy to pick things up from all over the place.  What was the name of the kata?

On a seprate note, I really enjoy weapon kata too.  I actually know Chatanyara no Sai which I believe is from Ichin-ryu.  Probably my favorite sai kata.  Glad to see more Kobudo practicioners around.


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Jul 20, 2003)

Sauzin, 
  In Issinryu, we practice many weapons katas.  We practice with bo, boke, sias, and more.  I have heard of Chatanyara No Sia, but I won't be learning it for quite some time.  I will first be learning a basic sia kata.


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Jul 26, 2003)

Traditionally there are no Nunchaku Kata in Isshin Ryu . These are the Kobudo Kata taught within Isshin Ryu :
Bo-
Tokumine No Kun
Urashi Bo
Shichi No Kun No Dai
Sai -
Kusanku Sai
Chatanyara No Sai
& sometimes Kyan No Sai
Tonfa-
Chiefa Tonfa

David Somers
www.angelfire.com/fl5/okinawagojuryu


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by okinawagojuryu _
> *Traditionally there are no Nunchaku Kata in Isshin Ryu . These are the Kobudo Kata taught within Isshin Ryu :
> Bo-
> Tokumine No Kun
> ...


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Jul 29, 2003)

Yes , I forgot to mention Kusanku Sai , sorry . In regards to the basic bo kata taught within Isshin Ryu , I do believe some Isshin Ryu Dojo teach a Basic Kata , but it is not officially part of the system . Only Tokumine , Urashi , & Shichi .

David


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 4, 2003)

i enjoy weapons forms also. i have seen isshin ryu, i think it's a nice style.  i would like to learn it someday


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *i enjoy weapons forms also. i have seen isshin ryu, i think it's a nice style.  i would like to learn it someday *



Yes, Isshinryu is a pretty nice style.  I enjoy it.  If you would like to learn it, then maybe try searching the web.  I know there are at least a few good sites out there to look at and look into Isshinryu.


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IssinryuKarateGirl _
> *Yes, Isshinryu is a pretty nice style.  I enjoy it.  If you would like to learn it, then maybe try searching the web.  I know there are at least a few good sites out there to look at and look into Isshinryu. *



there is a school around here that i know of but unfortuately it does not have morning classes.  i work second shift so in order to keep training i must stay where i am for now.  thanx for the reply though


----------

